
Yahoo Prepares For A Black Monday - mqt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/04/yahoo-prepares-for-a-black-monday/
======
goodkarma
>> Yahoo won’t need their search marketing employees any more, possibly 2,000
employees.

They have 2,000 people on the payroll just for search marketing, and Panama is
the best they can come up with?

Ouch.

------
ardit33
yahoo needs a CEO with balls, that is willing to go for it, and just cut the
fat on that company. It seems to be a place that has been for long overtaken
by midle management, and the coorporate b.s. that comes with it, while the
good talent has left already.

I am trying to think any great product developed in house in the last year.
Maybe Yahoo Answers, is decent, but what else?

~~~
davidw
They do some good open source stuff. Hadoop comes to mind.

~~~
lyime
You are right they are doing amazing open source stuff and innovation on the
open source front. That ultimately helps the community. Although it is not
building any value for shareholders. At the end of the day Yahoo is a public
company and they need to add more revenue streams and have more profitable
strategies/products.

------
sdpurtill
microsoft thinks yahoo is worth $33 with msft execs, yahoo thinks they're
worth $37 with their own execs, the general public thinks they're worth...
uh... well before the msft news broke, around $19. either yahoo execs have
huge egos and think they're worth 2x as much, or the rest of the world is
dumber than the yahoo execs. there's a lot of smart people out there (i.e. all
the analysts) and there is no way the yahoo execs are 2x as smart as everybody
else.

maybe yahoo has something up their sleeves. like a new social network or
something. but then again, they've had very little innovation come out of
there in the last few years, so i'd put my bets at $20-22 / share when the
market closes on monday.

~~~
ovi256
> maybe yahoo has something up their sleeves. like a new social network or
> something

Hahaahaaha... OMG you are a blast. A new social network? And that would help
them how? Is that what they really need? Please stop drinking the koolaid. Oh,
and they do have Yahoo Profiles, kinda of a social network.

~~~
dcurtis
They have a ton of social networks. Yahoo Answers, Flickr, etc... Or would
those be classified as "communities"?

